# Uncle Ben's Seasoned Long Grain & Wild Rice Mix  (clone)



## Filus59602 (Nov 3, 2002)

Uncle Ben's Seasoned Long Grain & Wild Rice Mix 

-----DRY MIX----- 
1 tablespoon Chicken bouillon powder 
1 teaspoon Dry chopped onion 
1/2 teaspoon Dry minced parsley 
1/4 teaspoon Garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon Onion powder 
1 teaspoon Ground turmeric 
1/2 teaspoon Ground cumin 
1/4 teaspoon Ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon Black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons Season salt -- to 2 tsp 

-----RICE MIXTURE----- 
2 cups Water 
2 tablespoons Butter or margarine 
1 cup Premium Minute Rice 
1/3 cup Dry wild rice 

Combine all of the ingredients as listed in Dry Mix in medium saucepan. Add to 
this water, butter, rice and dry wild rice. Bring to boil. Stir once or twice 
just to combine. Cover pan with lid tightly. Simmer gently 8 to 10 minutes or 
until almost all liquid has been absorbed. Makes 3 cups cooked rice.(Found on 
CopyCat Center ... recipelink.com)


----------

